
Why It Took Us Two Months to Rebrand ChallengePost to Devpost - brettlangdon
http://blog.underdog.io/post/129780533362/why-it-took-us-two-months-to-rebrand-challengepost
======
brettlangdon
This is a great article. You don't usually think about all the engineering
tasks behind a company rebranding.

~~~
nealrs
Thanks Brett,

Branding -- and rebranding -- are big tasks at any company. I hope founders
keep that in mind when dropping vowels out of words.

------
cmuir
Really took 6 months if you factor in design/marketing work.

